# Διδασκαλία Βιολογίας στα σχολεία



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=49574&postcount=126
> Ρε παιδιά, άμα δε διδάσκεται η εξέλιξη στα σχολεία, εγώ από πού την έμαθα; Βιολογία του λυκείου. Και για Μάλθους έλεγε και για Μέντελ και για ό,τι θέλετε.



Αγαπητή μου SBE δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πού ακριβώς έμαθες εξέλιξη. Εγώ, που αποφοίτησα το 1991, τη διδάχτηκα εν μέρει στη Β΄ Λυκείου και εν μέρει στη Γ΄ Λυκείου, στο βιβλίο της Β΄ Δέσμης. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια όμως το αντικείμενο της εξέλιξης έχει αφαιρεθεί τόσο από το βιβλίο της Β΄ Λυκείου όσο και από το βιβλίο θετικής κατεύθυνσης της Γ΄ Λυκείου. Υπάρχει ένα μοναδικό κεφάλαιο εξέλιξης στο βιβλίο γενικής παιδείας της Γ΄ Λυκείου, το οποίο όμως μέχρι φέτος πάντοτε έβγαινε εκτός ύλης των εξετάσεων. Φέτος μπήκε για πρώτη φορά στην ύλη το εισαγωγικό κεφάλαιο, έκτασης 12 σελίδων. 

Δεν πρέπει όμως επ' ουδενί να περιμένουμε την Γ΄ Λυκείου για να διδαχτούν τα παιδιά εξέλιξη (πόσο μάλλον υπό την ηλίθια πίεση των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων). Στις μικρότερες τάξεις τι γίνεται; Λοιπόν, στην Α' Λυκείου και στη Β' Γυμνασίου δεν διδάσκεται καθόλου Βιολογία. Στο βιβλίο της Α' Γυμνασίου δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως αναφορά στην εξέλιξη, ούτε στα βιβλία της Ε΄ και ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικού. Το αντικείμενο της εξέλιξης περιέχεται μονάχα στο βιβλίο της Γ΄ Γυμνασίου: είναι το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου, έχει την αστρονομική έκταση των 9 σελίδων (μαζί με εικόνες και ερωτήσεις -το καθαρό κείμενο είναι γύρω στις τρεις σελίδες), και το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα προβλέπει δύο ολόκληρες διδακτικές ώρες για τη διδασκαλία της. Στα περισσότερα σχολεία βέβαια δεν διδάσκεται καθόλου: οι καθηγητές παίρνουν την ύλη με τη σειρά και δεν φτάνουν ποτέ εκεί. 

Και μιλάμε για τον ακρογωνιαίο λίθο της βιολογίας, και μια από τις σημαντικότερες κατακτήσεις του ανθρώπινου πνεύματος. 


Να επισημάνω με την ευκαιρία ότι ούτε ο Μάλθους ούτε ο Μέντελ μίλησαν για εξέλιξη (ο Μάλθους βέβαια αποτέλεσε μιας από τις πηγές έμπνευσης του Δαρβίνου, οπότε είναι κάπως σχετικός)


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου: Στη βιολογία της β' λυκείου, φυσικά. 
Στα σχόλια σου στο ΥΓ: δεν είπα ότι μίλησαν για εξέλιξη, είπα (περιληπτικά, αλλά φαίνεται ότι η προσπάθεια να μην επεκταθούμε σε άσχετα με το θέμα είναι μάταια) ότι κι αυτούς τους θυμάμαι από το ίδιο βιβλίο. 
Επομένως θεωρώ ότι έμαθα στο σχολείο ό,τι ξέρω για την εξέλιξη και δε μου χρειάστηκε ποτέ παραπάνω, γιατί ανήκει στα θέματα γενικής παιδείας και το σχολείο δεν μπορεί να σου μάθει τα πάντα σε βάθος. Τώρα αν οι συμμαθητές μου εκείνη την ώρα κοίταζαν έξω από το παράθυρο, κακό του κεφαλιού τους. Eπίσης, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι ύλη για τις εξετάσειw, εφόσον υπάρχει στο βιβλίο δεν μπορείς να ισχυριστείς ότι η πολιτική του κράτους είναι η απόρριψη της εξέλιξης. 
Σου φαίνονται ανεπαρκείς οι ώρες της βιολογίας, εμένα μου φαίνονται ανεπαρκείς οι ώρες της αστρονομίας. Αυτές είναι προσωπικές απόψεις. 
Αυτό που θα έπρεπε ίσως να σε απασχολεί είναι αυτό που μου έλεγε συμμαθήτριά μου: στο σπίτι τους έλεγαν οι γονείς, μην πιστεύετε αυτά που λέει το σχολείο, κάντε ότι τα πιστεύετε για να μη χάσετε βαθμό, αλλά να ξέρετε ότι η αλήθεια είναι...
α. ότι ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον κόσμο
β. ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός 
γ. ότι η γυμναστική θα σας καταστρέψει την υγεία
δ. ότι οι ντομάτες δεν έχουν βιταμίνες και είναι παχυντική τροφή, τρώτε παγωτό που είναι υγιεινότερο
ε. ότι το 1821 ήρθαν οι εξωγήινοι και μας απελευθέρωσαν από τους τούρκους
(το γ εκτός συναγωνισμού, μια που αναφέρθηκα σε άλλο νήμα στη γυμναστική στο σχολείο μου και είναι επομένως αξίωμα). 
Ένα πράγμα που αγνοούμε συστηματικά όταν ζητάμε κάτι από το σχολείο είναι η επίδραση του εξωσχολικού περιβάλλοντος στις απόψεις του παιδιού. 

Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μην ανακατέψουμε τις δύο συζητήσεις, ευχαρίστως να ξεκινήσουμε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μα ακόμα και γι' αυτό τελετή; αμάν πια, από τελετή σε τελετή πάμε!



Έπρεπε να δεις την τελετή παράδοσης του προϋπολογισμού σε φλασάκι. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια έφερναν στη Βουλή ξερωγώ πόσα κομμένα δάση μετασχηματισμένα σε ογκώδεις τόμους χαρτιού για πέταμα, αλλά είχε ένα μπούγιο ρε παιδί μου. Τα κατέθετε ο Υπουργός στον Πρόεδρο της Βουλής, τους τα κουβαλάγανε οι γραμματείς τους, γέμιζε το κάδρο της οθόνης Προ-ϋ-πο-λο-γι-σμό, έβλεπε το πόπολο ότι η κυβέρνηση δουλεύει και η χώρα προοδεύει!

Χτες πήρε ο Πρόεδρος της Βουλής το στικάκι, δεν ήξερε και πώς να το πει, «μαγνητικό μέσο ψηφιακής αποθήκευσης» το είπε τελικά μου φαίνεται, χάθηκε στην παλάμη του, η τηλεόραση δεν το 'πιασε στα πλάνα της, μια καταστροφή σου λέω! Του διαβόλου πράγματα! :)

Και για να πω και τη γνώμη μου για τα πορίσματα της επιτροπής (αφού μόνο την είδηση μετέφερα και συμφωνώ και με τις παρατηρήσεις σου): too little, too late.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2009)

Η συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα μάλλον ανήκει σε διαφορετικό νήμα, όμως θέλω να δώσω λίγες διευκρινίσεις γιατί αφενός η (μη) διδασκαλία της εξέλιξης είναι ένα ζήτημα που με καίει, και αφετέρου φαίνεται από την απάντηση της SBE ότι μάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά.

Πρώτον και σημαντικότερο, την τελευταία δεκαπενταετία οι μαθητές της Β΄ Λυκείου, είτε κοιτάνε έξω από το παράθυρο είτε όχι, δεν θα ακούσουν τίποτα για εξέλιξη, γιατί το βιβλίο της Β΄ Λυκείου δεν αναφέρει ούτε μία λέξη. Εκτός αν έξω από το παράθυρο κάνει διαλέξεις ο Ντόκινς. 

Δεύτερον, δεν είπα ότι οι ώρες διδασκαλίας της _βιολογίας_ είναι λίγες. Αν έδωσα την εντύπωση ότι εννούσα κάτι τέτοιο, σπεύδω αμέσως να τη διορθώσω. Δεν θεωρώ ότι οι ώρες διδασκαλίας της βιολογίας είναι λίγες (ούτε ότι οι ώρες της αστρονομίας είναι πολλές). Ίσα-ίσα, νομίζω ότι η έκταση που καταλαμβάνει η βιολογία στο ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα είναι επαρκέστατη. Σκοπός του σχολείου δεν είναι να κάνει τα παιδιά βιολόγους. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι οι ώρες διδασκαλίας της _εξέλιξης_ είναι ανεπαρκείς, αν όχι ανύπαρκτες. Και επειδή μίλησες για προσωπικές απόψεις, δεν πρόκειται καθόλου για προσωπική άποψη. Πριν από 2-3 χρόνια η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Βιολόγων οργάνωσε συλλογή υπογραφών για την ένταξη της διδασκαλίας της εξέλιξης στο ελληνικό σχολείο, όπου υπέγραψαν μερικές χιλιάδες βιολόγοι και όχι μόνο. Η ΠΕΒ έχει επίσης διοργανώσει δύο-τρεις ημερίδες για το ίδιο θέμα. Επίσης, πριν από λιγές εβδομάδες, τα Εκπαιδευτήρια Γείτονα οργάνωσαν συνέδριο για τη διδασκαλία της εξέλιξης στο Ευγενίδιο Ίδρυμα. Κοινός άξονας των περισσότερων ομιλιών ήταν η ανεπάρκεια των ωρών διδασκαλίας της εξέλιξης που προβλέπονται από το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα. Κάποτε ο διάσημος ρωσοαμερικανός βιολόγος Θεοδόσιος Ντομπζάνσκι είχε γράψει ένα άρθρο με τίτλο Nothing in Biology makes sense except in the light of evolution. Η ρήση αυτή αναφέρθηκε 3-4 φορές στο συνέδριο. (Βέβαια οι διοργανωτές ήταν ιδιώτες, οπότε μπορεί να ήθελαν τη διδασκαλία της εξέλιξης για τους δικούς τους, σκοτεινούς, καπιταλιστικούς σκοπούς).

Η γενική ιδέα είναι ότι τα βιβλία της βιολογίας πρέπει να είναι γραμμένα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος με εξελικτική σκοπιά. Στα βιβλία του δημοτικού μπορεί να γίνεται μια προλείανση του εδάφους με την εισαγωγή ορισμένων βασικών ιδεών (του δέντρου της ζωής, π.χ., ή της εμφανούς συγγένειας διαφόρων οικείων ζώων, όπως το άλογο και ο γάιδαρος, ή ο λύκος και ο σκύλος, για να καταλήξουμε τελικά στη συγγένεια όλων των μορφών ζωής). Στα βιβλία του γυμνασίου και του λυκείου η εξέλιξη πρέπει να δεσπόζει από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Να διδάσκεται στα πρώτα κεφάλαια ώστε να αποτελεί σημείο αναφοράς όλης της ύλης. Σήμερα συμβαίνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο.

Δεν είπα ότι πολιτική του κράτους είναι επί τούτου η απόρριψη της εξέλιξης. Επ' ουδενί δεν το πιστεύω αυτό. Επειδή όμως δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου οι αόριστες αναφορές στο "κράτος", να σημειώσω ότι αρμόδιο για την οργάνωση των αναλυτικών προγραμμάτων είναι το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο, του οποίου ο πρόεδρος επί χρόνια ήταν βιολόγος, και μια μόνιμη πάρεδρος είναι επίσης βιολόγος. Αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είχαν στόχο τους την προώθηση της διδασκαλίας της εξέλιξης, δεν τα έχουν καταφέρει ιδιαίτερα καλά μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Πρώτον και σημαντικότερο, την τελευταία δεκαπενταετία οι μαθητές της Β΄ Λυκείου, είτε κοιτάνε έξω από το παράθυρο είτε όχι, δεν θα ακούσουν τίποτα για εξέλιξη, γιατί το βιβλίο της Β΄ Λυκείου δεν αναφέρει ούτε μία λέξη.



Δηλαδή τα βιβλία δεν εξελίσσονται δαρβινικά 



panadeli said:


> επειδή μίλησες για προσωπικές απόψεις, δεν πρόκειται καθόλου για προσωπική άποψη.



Νομίζω ότι είναι κατανοητό ότι δεν είπα ότι η εξέλιξη είναι προσωπική άποψη, αλλά ότι οι οικογενειακές απόψεις επηρεάζουν τις απόψεις των παιδιών και το τι θα απαντάνε στις δημοσκοπήσεις δεκαπέντε χρόνια αργότερα. 



panadeli said:


> Η γενική ιδέα είναι ότι τα βιβλία της βιολογίας πρέπει να είναι γραμμένα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος με εξελικτική σκοπιά.



Δηλαδή, στην τωρινή βιολογία δεν μαθαίνουν για μείωση, μίτωση και DNA; Κληρονομικότητα, γονίδια, μεταλλάξεις και μοσχομπίζελα; Κι όλα αυτά δεν αναφέρεται ότι είναι τα ίδια σε όλους τους οργανισμούς;

(άσε, δε χρειάζεται απάντηση γιατί θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος. Καμιά άλλη φορά, στο μεταξύ θα κοιτάξω να βρω το τωρινό βιβλίο βιολογίας).


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2009)

Βιολογία _τώρα_ μόνο αυτά:
http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/biology/


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Η γενική ιδέα είναι ότι τα βιβλία της βιολογίας πρέπει να είναι γραμμένα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος με εξελικτική σκοπιά.



Επειδή πάει καιρός που ήμουνα σχολείο, δηλαδή σήμερα τα βιβλία της βιολογίας πώς είναι γραμμένα; 

Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα βιβλία της βιολογίας πρέπει να είναι *όλα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος* γραμμένα από μία μόνο, αναπόδεικτη και όχι καθολικά αποδεκτή προοπτική; Θα έπρεπε να καλύπτονται όλες οι μεγάλες και σημαντικές θεωρίες. Και σε αυτές περιλαμβάνονται και η πανσπερμία και ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός (είτε αρέσει σε μερικούς, είτε όχι).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2009)

Οριστικά πρέπει να υπάρξει μετακίνηση της κουβέντας σε άλλο νήμα. Να σημειώσω μόνο εν τάχει σε αυτά που λέει ο Ambrose, ότι:
α. Η θεωρία της εξέλιξης δεν είναι επ' ουδενί αναπόδεικτη.
β. Η πανσπερμία δεν αντίκειται στην εξέλιξη.
γ. Ο δημιουργισμός/ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν είναι επιστημονική θεωρία, και στο κάτω κάτω διδάσκεται επαρκέστατα στο πλαίσιο των θρησκευτικών.


@SBE: Όντως, δεν είπες ότι η εξέλιξη είναι θέμα προσωπικής άποψης. Ούτε εγώ είπα ότι είπες κάτι τέτοιο. Χαρακτήρισες προσωπική άποψη τη θέση μου ότι η διδασκαλία της εξέλιξης είναι ανεπαρκής στο ελληνικό σχολείο. Αυτό ακριβώς θέλησα να σου πω ότι δεν είναι προσωπική άποψη, αλλά ένας προβληματισμός που μοιράζονται πάρα πολλοί. Άμα ξαναδιαβάσεις το ποστ, νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές τι λέω.
Στα υπόλοιπα που λες, τα παιδιά όντως διδάσκονται μίτωση, μείωση, DNA, RNA, κληρονομικότητα, γονίδια, Μέντελ, και της παναγιάς τα μάτια. _Εξέλιξη _δεν διδάσκονται, δηλαδή τον συνδετικό κρίκο όλων αυτών, τη μοναδική θεωρία που τα εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Οριστικά πρέπει να υπάρξει μετακίνηση της κουβέντας σε άλλο νήμα. Να σημειώσω μόνο εν τάχει σε αυτά που λέει ο Ambrose, ότι:
> α. Η θεωρία της εξέλιξης δεν είναι επ' ουδενί αναπόδεικτη.
> β. Η πανσπερμία δεν αντίκειται στην εξέλιξη.
> γ. Ο δημιουργισμός/ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν είναι επιστημονική θεωρία, και στο κάτω κάτω διδάσκεται επαρκέστατα στο πλαίσιο των θρησκευτικών.



1. Όχι, απλά παραμένει ακόμα και σήμερα αναπόδεικτη, ενώ η βάση και ο σκελετός της έχουν καταρριφθεί. Απλά αυτό που κάνουν σήμερα οι βιολόγοι είναι να βλέπουν ή να αποδεικνύουν μικρά κομμάτια του παζλ και να νομίζουν ότι το έχουν λύσει ολόκληρο!
2. Χαίρομαι. Οπότε άνετα μπορεί να μπει στα σχολικά βιβλία.
3. Αυτό είναι αμφιλεγόμενο. Όσο επιστημονική είναι σαν θεωρία ο δαρβινισμός (μια δοξασία που έχει πάρει διαστάσεις μαζικής παραίσθησης στους επιστημονικούς κόλπους), άλλο τόσο είναι ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, "επιστημονική" είναι μια θεωρία που επαληθεύεται από την παρατήρηση και το πείραμα, και που μπορεί να κάνει επαληθεύσιμες προβλέψεις. Υπό αυτήν την έννοια, η δαρβινική θεωρία της εξέλιξης είναι επιστημονική θεωρία. Είναι προϊόν παρατήρησης, έχει επαληθευτεί από απειράριθμα πειράματα, και δεν έχει διαψευσθεί από κανένα.
Ο "ευφυής σχεδιασμός" _δεν_ είναι επιστημονική θεωρία διότι δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί με επιστημονικό τρόπο, δηλαδή μέσω παρατηρήσεων και πειραμάτων, και επιπλέον δεν παρέχει καμία δυνατότητα διατύπωσης επαληθεύσιμων προβλέψεων. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να καταστρώσεις πείραμα το οποίο να επιβεβαιώσει ή να καταρρίψει τον "ευφυή σχεδιασμό". Σαν θεωρία, είναι το ανάλογο της τσαγιέρας του Ράσελ. Αντιθέτως, μπορείς άνετα να καταστρώσεις πείραμα που να επιβεβαιώνει ή να καταρρίπτει τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Τέτοια πειράματα έχουν γίνει πολλά, και όλα την έχουν επιβεβαιώσει.

Η πανσπερμία είναι ένα μη επαληθεύσιμο συμπλήρωμα στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Ως τέτοιο, δεν αποτελεί επιστημονική θεωρία, αλλά μια (ενδιαφέρουσα ίσως) υπόθεση. Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να μπει στα σχολικά βιβλία. Μόνο που για να μπει η πανσπερμία πρέπει αναγκαστικά να μπει και η εξέλιξη, διότι, πολύ απλά, η πανσπερμία _δεν έχει νόημα_ χωρίς την εξέλιξη.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Αμβρόσιε, "επιστημονική" είναι μια θεωρία που επαληθεύεται από την παρατήρηση και το πείραμα, και που μπορεί να κάνει επαληθεύσιμες προβλέψεις. Υπό αυτήν την έννοια, η δαρβινική θεωρία της εξέλιξης είναι επιστημονική θεωρία. Είναι προϊόν παρατήρησης, έχει επαληθευτεί από απειράριθμα πειράματα, και δεν έχει διαψευσθεί από κανένα.



Τώρα, ειλικρινά δεν έχω όρεξη να ανοίξω τέτοια συζήτηση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αφήσω κάτι τέτοιο να πέσει κάτω. Έχει επαληθευτεί ότι ο άνθρωπος κατάγεται από κάποιο πιθηκοειδές;



panadeli said:


> Ο "ευφυής σχεδιασμός" _δεν_ είναι επιστημονική θεωρία διότι δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί με επιστημονικό τρόπο, δηλαδή μέσω παρατηρήσεων και πειραμάτων, και επιπλέον δεν παρέχει καμία δυνατότητα διατύπωσης επαληθεύσιμων προβλέψεων. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να καταστρώσεις πείραμα το οποίο να επιβεβαιώσει ή να καταρρίψει τον "ευφυή σχεδιασμό". Σαν θεωρία, είναι το ανάλογο της τσαγιέρας του Ράσελ. Αντιθέτως, μπορείς άνετα να καταστρώσεις πείραμα που να επιβεβαιώνει ή να καταρρίπτει τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Τέτοια πειράματα έχουν γίνει πολλά, και όλα την έχουν επιβεβαιώσει.



Αυτό εννοούσα προηγουμένως όταν αναφερόμουν στα κομμάτια του παζλ. Τα πειράματα που ενδεχομένως έχουν γίνει το μόνο που επιβεβαιώνουν είναι τα επιμέρους (και όταν μιλάμε για επιμέρους εννοούμε ούτε το 1 τοις χιλίοις), τα οποία μετά εσείς *γενικεύετε *για να πιάσει το 100%. Πέραν τούτου, πολύ θα ήθελα μια ανεξάρτητη και αμέριστη γνώμη που να λέει ότι αυτά τα πειράματα δεν είναι σαν τις ερωτήσεις των δημοσκοπήσεων: "Πόσο καλός πολιτικός είναι ο χχχ;" 

Όσον αφορά την επιστημονικότητα του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού, αυτό είναι το βασικό επιχείρημα που χρησιμοποιείται για να τον καταρρίψουν: ότι η επιστήμη δεν ασχολείται με υπερφυσικά φαινόμενα (δηλ. Θεός). Φυσικά, αυτό το επιχείρημα δεν στέκει, γιατί στον ευφυή σχεδιασμό δεν μας απασχολεί ο Θεός, αλλά ο σχεδιασμός, η προηγούμενη αιτία και αν αυτός υπάρχει. Γιατί αν αποδειχτεί ότι υπάρχει, τότε πολύ απλά θα πρέπει οι επιστήμονες να αναγκαστούν να αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν αλλού. Ως προς αυτό, φυσικά και ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός αποτελεί θεωρία, η οποία μπορεί και χρησιμοποιεί επιστημονικές αρχές και μεθοδολογία (π.χ. εδώ κι εδώ) πειράματα και επαλήθευση κλπ.

_The scientific method is commonly described as a four-step process involving observations, hypothesis, experiments, and conclusion. Intelligent design begins with the observation that intelligent agents produce complex and specified information (CSI). Design theorists hypothesize that if a natural object was designed, it will contain high levels of CSI. Scientists then perform experimental tests upon natural objects to determine if they contain complex and specified information. One easily testable form of CSI is irreducible complexity, which can be discovered by experimentally reverse-engineering biological structures to see if they require all of their parts to function. When ID researchers find irreducible complexity in biology, they conclude that such structures were designed._

http://www.intelligentdesign.org/whatisid.php




panadeli said:


> Η πανσπερμία είναι ένα μη επαληθεύσιμο συμπλήρωμα στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Ως τέτοιο, δεν αποτελεί επιστημονική θεωρία, αλλά μια (ενδιαφέρουσα ίσως) υπόθεση. Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να μπει στα σχολικά βιβλία. Μόνο που για να μπει η πανσπερμία πρέπει αναγκαστικά να μπει και η εξέλιξη, διότι, πολύ απλά, η πανσπερμία _δεν έχει νόημα_ χωρίς την εξέλιξη.



Αυτό είναι δική σου ερμηνεία της πανσπερμίας. Μη επαληθεύσιμο; Γιατί; Πρόσφατα πόσταρα στο άλλο νήμα φρέσκια είδηση  που φαίνεται να επαληθεύει την θεωρία της πανσπερμίας. Όσο για το ότι η πανσπερμία δεν έχει νόημα χωρίς την εξέλιξη, αυτό δεν ισχύει. Τα δύο δεν συνδέονται αναγκαστικά. Η πανσπερμία -αν αποδειχτεί- θα αλλάξει ριζικά τα δεδομένα. Και μάλιστα υπέρ του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Design theorists hypothesize that if a natural object was designed, it will contain high levels of CSI. Scientists then perform experimental tests upon natural objects to determine if they contain complex and specified information.



Και μόνο αυτό το επιχείρημα τα λέει όλα. Αυτό _δεν_ είναι έλεγχος μιας επιστημονικής υπόθεσης. Είναι μια απλή απάτη, που θέλει να παρουσίασει τον "ευφυή σχεδιασμό" ως μια ελέγξιμη θεωρία.
Εν ολίγοις, το επιχείρημα λέει:
Ένα σχεδιασμένο αντικείμενο οφείλει να είναι πολύπλοκο (που δεν οφείλει ντε και καλά, αλλά τέλος πάντων).
Στη φύση παρατηρούνται πολύπλοκα αντικείμενα.
Άρα τα πολύπλοκα αντικείμενα που παρατηρούνται στη φύση είναι προϊόντα σχεδιασμού.

Ένα αντίστοιχο επιχείρημα από τα μαθηματικά:
Το τετράγωνο έχει τέσσερις ορθές γωνίες.
Η τηλεόρασή μου έχει τέσσερις ορθές γωνίες.
Άρα η τηλεόρασή μου είναι τετράγωνη.

Το ζήτημα σχετικά με την προέλευση της πολυπλοκότητας είναι ένα παλιό αντιεξελικτικό επιχείρημα, που πρωτοδιατύπωσε ο επίσκοπος William Paley τον 18ο αιώνα. Το κατέρριψε πρώτος απ' όλους ο ίδιος ο Δαρβίνος. 

Γι αυτά που λες για την καταγωγή του ανθρώπου:
Πρώτον, έχουν βρεθεί χιλιάδες απολιθώματα προανθρώπινων μορφών ζωής, τα οποία βεβαίως και επαληθεύουν την καταγωγή μας από "πιθηκοειδή" προγονικά όντα. 

Και δεύτερον, η εξελικτική θεωρία δεν εξαντλείται στην καταγωγή του ανθρώπου, είναι πολύ γενικότερη. Για μια πολύ πιο σύγχρονη απόδειξη δεν χρειάζεται να πας μακρύτερα από τους νέους ιούς που κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι εμφανίζονται, με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα δεκάδες διαφορετικά μεταλλαγμένα στελέχη του HIV, ή την ανθεκτικότητα που έχουν αποκτήσει τα βακτήρια σε πολλά αντιβιοτικά.

Αμβρόσιε, έχουμε διαφωνήσει γύρω από αυτό το θέμα και παλαιότερα. Στο μεταξύ συμφωνήσαμε σε πολλά άλλα, οπότε ίσως τώρα δεις τη διαφωνία μας από άλλη ματιά. Προσωπικά, και διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος, μου έχεις δώσει την εντύπωση ότι σε ενοχλεί μάλλον ο δογματισμός των επιστημόνων παρά η θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Δεν είναι ομως δογματικοί οι βιολόγοι που ενστερνίζονται τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Την ενστερνίζονται επειδή τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία που τη στηρίζουν είναι συντριπτικά. Ανάλογα δογματικό θα μπορούσαμε να θεωρήσουμε και τον κάθε φυσικό που ισχυρίζεται ότι η γη γυρίζει.
Επειδή σου αρέσει να διαβάζεις, σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις ένα-δύο βιβλία στα οποία θα βρεις πειστικές απαντήσεις σε όλα αυτά που σε προβληματίζουν. Το ζήτημα, π.χ. της προέλευσης της πολύπλοκότητας το αναπτύσσει πολύ όμορφα ο Ντόκινς σε δύο βιβλία, τον _Τυφλό Ωρολογοποιό_ και το _Climbing Mount Improbable_. Για κάποιο λόγο έχεις αρνητική γνώμη για τον Ντόκινς, όμως όταν προ καιρού είχα παραθέσει ένα απόσπασμα από το _Εγωιστικό γονίδιο_, το είχες χαρακτηρίσει πολύ ενδιαφέρον και ωραίο. Δώστου μια ευκαιρία.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Εν ολίγοις, το επιχείρημα λέει:
> Ένα σχεδιασμένο αντικείμενο οφείλει να είναι πολύπλοκο (που δεν οφείλει ντε και καλά, αλλά τέλος πάντων).
> Στη φύση παρατηρούνται πολύπλοκα αντικείμενα.
> Άρα τα πολύπλοκα αντικείμενα που παρατηρούνται στη φύση είναι προϊόντα σχεδιασμού.



Δεν λέει αυτό. Λέει: "_One easily testable form of CSI is irreducible complexity, which can be discovered by experimentally reverse-engineering biological structures to see if they require all of their parts to function."_ 

Κοινώς, ο σκοπός είναι να αποδείξουν με πειράματα ότι π.χ. η καμηλόπαρδαλη σχεδιάστηκε να είναι έτσι όπως είναι σε συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον και δεν είναι προϊόν εξέλιξης από κάποια απλούστερη μορφή. Για την καμηλοπάρδαλη έχουμε μιλήσει ξανά. Ή γι' αυτήν εδώ την πεταλούδα. Άρα, χρησιμοποιούν επιστημονικότατη μεθοδολογία. 

Αλήθεια, πώς μπορεί η θεωρία της εξέλιξης να απαντήσει στο ερώτημα της καμηλοπάρδαλης ή της πεταλούδας;

Να ποια είναι η βιολογία του μέλλοντος.



panadeli said:


> Γι αυτά που λες για την καταγωγή του ανθρώπου:
> Πρώτον, έχουν βρεθεί χιλιάδες απολιθώματα προανθρώπινων μορφών ζωής, τα οποία βεβαίως και επαληθεύουν την καταγωγή μας από "πιθηκοειδή" προγονικά όντα.


Απ΄ όσο ξέρω, αυτό που έχει βρεθεί είναι απολιθώματα τα οποία εικάζουν ότι είναι πρόγονοί μας. Καμία επαλήθευση όμως δεν υπάρχει. Και οι βασικοί ενδιάμεσοι κρίκοι λείπουν.



panadeli said:


> Και δεύτερον, η εξελικτική θεωρία δεν εξαντλείται στην καταγωγή του ανθρώπου, είναι πολύ γενικότερη. Για μια πολύ πιο σύγχρονη απόδειξη δεν χρειάζεται να πας μακρύτερα από τους νέους ιούς που κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι εμφανίζονται, με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα δεκάδες διαφορετικά μεταλλαγμένα στελέχη του HIV, ή την ανθεκτικότητα που έχουν αποκτήσει τα βακτήρια σε πολλά αντιβιοτικά.


Εντάξει, αλλά αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η καταγωγή του ανθρώπου. Και οι ιοί είναι σχετικά απλές μορφές ζωής.



panadeli said:


> Αμβρόσιε, έχουμε διαφωνήσει γύρω από αυτό το θέμα και παλαιότερα. Στο μεταξύ συμφωνήσαμε σε πολλά άλλα, οπότε ίσως τώρα δεις τη διαφωνία μας από άλλη ματιά. Προσωπικά, και διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος, μου έχεις δώσει την εντύπωση ότι σε ενοχλεί μάλλον ο δογματισμός των επιστημόνων παρά η θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Δεν είναι ομως δογματικοί οι βιολόγοι που ενστερνίζονται τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Την ενστερνίζονται επειδή τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία που τη στηρίζουν είναι συντριπτικά. Ανάλογα δογματικό θα μπορούσαμε να θεωρήσουμε και τον κάθε φυσικό που ισχυρίζεται ότι η γη γυρίζει.
> Επειδή σου αρέσει να διαβάζεις, σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις ένα-δύο βιβλία στα οποία θα βρεις πειστικές απαντήσεις σε όλα αυτά που σε προβληματίζουν. Το ζήτημα, π.χ. της προέλευσης της πολύπλοκότητας το αναπτύσσει πολύ όμορφα ο Ντόκινς σε δύο βιβλία, τον _Τυφλό Ωρολογοποιό_ και το _Climbing Mount Improbable_. Για κάποιο λόγο έχεις αρνητική γνώμη για τον Ντόκινς, όμως όταν προ καιρού είχα παραθέσει ένα απόσπασμα από το _Εγωιστικό γονίδιο_, το είχες χαρακτηρίσει πολύ ενδιαφέρον και ωραίο. Δώστου μια ευκαιρία.



Ναι, το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα του Ντώκινς μου άρεσε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν τον εκτιμώ σαν στοχαστή. Ειδικά οι ιδέες που έχει περί Θεού -τα έχουμε ξαναπεί- δεν είναι σοβαρές ιδέες. Μιλάει για πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζει. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, πολύ απλά δεν συμφωνώ με τις θεμελιώδεις ιδέες της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης, π.χ. η ζωή προήλθε από τυχαίους συνδυασμούς ανόργανης ύλης, ο άνθρωπος είναι ένα ζώο που προέρχεται από κάποιο πιθηκοειδές, η ζωή και η εξέλιξη είναι προϊόν τυχαίων μεταλλάξεων, το δίκαιο του ισχυρότερου κλπ. Θεωρώ ότι όλες αυτές οι ιδέες έχουν σοβαρότατα προβλήματα και δεν μπορούν να ικανοποιήσουν έναν πραγματικό ερευνητή της αλήθειας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να ερμηνεύσουμε μια πολυπλοκότητα με μια άλλη πολυπλοκότητα. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει κάποια πολυπλοκότητα να αρχίσουμε να την κάνουμε βίδες. Να δούμε την προϊστορία της, να την φανταστούμε σε απλούστερες μορφές που _δεν _προέρχονταν από μια εξωτερική πολυπλοκότητα. Κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκαστείς να εξηγήσεις την αρχική πολυπλοκότητα με μια εξελικτική θεωρία. Ε, αντί να πας 20 θεούς πίσω για να το κάνεις αυτό, το κάνεις με αυτά που έχεις μπροστά στα μάτια σου και *φωνάζουν* ό,τι είναι προϊόν εξελικτικής διαδικασίας. Αρκεί να δεις τους ανθρώπους και τους πιθήκους. Όσο, Αμβρόσιε, αμφισβητείς ότι ο άνθρωπος κατάγεται από κάποιο πιθηκοειδές, τόσο κάνει μπαμ στα μάτια άλλων, χωρίς να χρειαστεί καν να ξέρεις τι λέει το γονιδίωμα του χιμπαντζή.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 22, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, επαναλαμβάνω ότι το επιχείρημα αυτό του Paley είναι παλιό. Οι υποστηρικτές του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού το αναμασάνε στον 21ο αιώνα για να το κάνουν να φανεί πιο "επιστημονικό". Επαρκέστατες απαντήσεις έχουν δοθεί σε όλα τα ζητήματα που αναφέρεις. Και για την καμηλοπάρδαλη και για τις πεταλούδες και για τον ηχοεντοπισμό των νυχτερίδων και για το μάτι του ανθρώπου. Θυμάμαι 2-3 ωραία παραδείγματα του Ντόκινς, τα οποία θα σου παραθέσω σε έκταση, όμως πρώτα πρέπει να τα βρω και μετά, πιθανότατα, να τα μεταφράσω. Ή τέλος πάντων να σκανάρω τις σελίδες.

Αυτό όμως που θέλω εδώ να τονίσω είναι ότι ούτε καν ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός αρνείται την εξέλιξη. Την εποχή του Δαρβίνου, η Εκκλησία όντως αρνιόταν την εξέλιξη, και αποδεχόταν τη βιβλική δημιουργία ως έχει. Κάποια στιγμή, υπό το βάρος αδειάσειστων στοιχείων όπως η πληθώρα των απολιθωμάτων ή τα γεωλογικά στοιχεία για την ηλικία των πετρωμάτων, ορισμένοι παλιοί δημιουργιστές συνειδητοποίησαν ότι είναι πια γελοίο να εμμένουν στην άποψη ότι η Γη έχει ηλικία 6000 ετών ή ότι ο Θεός έφτιαξε τη Δημιουργία ακριβώς όπως είναι σήμερα, και αποφάσισαν ότι πρέπει να υιοθετήσουν τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης, θέτοντάς την κάτω από τη Θεία Πρόνοια. Μια αντίστοιχη θέση είχε εκφράσει και ο Πάπας Βοιτίλα, αποδεχόμενος τόσο την εξέλιξη όσο και το μπιγκ μπανγκ, και προσθέτοντας ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν και γίνονται κάτω από την επίβλεψη και τη μέριμνα του Θεού.

Επειδή λοιπόν επιμένεις στο ζήτημα της καταγωγής του ανθρώπου, και δεν σε καλύπτει η καταγωγή από ταπεινότερα ζώα, να επισημάνω μόνο το εξής: Αν πιέσεις έναν οπαδό του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού να σου μιλήσει για την καταγωγή του ανθρώπου, και αν αυτός είναι συνεπής με τη θεωρία του, θα αναγκαστεί, απρόθυμα φαντάζομαι, να παραδεχτεί ότι ο άνθρωπος προέρχεται από κάποιο "πιθηκοειδές" (και βεβαίως ακόμα νωρίτερα από πολύ απλούστερες μορφές ζωής). Απλά θα προσθέσει ότι η εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου έγινε (και συνεχίζει να γίνεται, θα πρέπει επίσης να δεχτεί) υπό την εποπτεία κάποιου υπερβατικού όντος.

Η διαφορά μεταξύ της θεωρίας της φυσικής επιλογής και του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού είναι ότι η φυσική επιλογή εξηγεί την εμφάνιση της πολυπλοκότητας με φυσικούς όρους, χωρίς να επικαλείται υπερβατικά όντα. Ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός αποδίδει την αρχή της ζωής σε ένα υπερβατικό ον, και συνεχίζει λέγοντας ότι η εξέλιξη της ζωής πραγματοποιείται υπό την εποπτεία του υπερβατικού όντος. Καμία εξήγηση για το πώς ακριβώς εποπτεύει το ον, και κανένας βεβαίως τρόπος να επαληθευτεί ή να καταρριφθεί η υποτιθέμενη εποπτεία. Γι αυτό επιμένω ότι ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν είναι _επιστημονική_ θεωρία. Δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία που να υποδεικνύουν την ύπαρξη, τη φύση και τις μεθόδους του υπερβατικού όντος, ούτε πειράματα τα οποία να μπορούν να ελέγξουν τη συμπεριφορά του, ούτε μπορούν να διατυπωθούν επαληθεύσιμες προβλέψεις για το πώς θα συμπεριφερθεί το υπερβατικό ον.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2009)

Panadeli,

Η κουβέντα ξεκίνησε απ' το αν η θεωρία του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού είναι επιστημονική θεωρία για να διδάσκεται στα σχολεία στα πλαίσια του μαθήματος της βιολογίας. Και σου απάντησα ότι ναι, είναι επιστημονική θεωρία που χρησιμοποιεί επιστημονική μεθοδολογία. Και είναι αμφίβολο το αν μπορεί η φυσική επιλογή να εξηγήσει την εμφάνιση της πολυπλοκότητας. 

Τέλος, όταν μιλάμε για εξέλιξη, μιλάμε για ένα ολόκληρο σετ ιδεών. Φυσικά και τα πράγματα εξελίσσονται. Ακόμα και στη μεταφυσική, η έννοια της εξέλιξης έχει κεντρική θέση. Αλλά όταν μιλάμε για εξέλιξη στη βιολογία μιλάμε για κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο και για πολύ συγκεκριμένους μηχανισμούς. 

Και εκεί βρίσκεται όλο το πρόβλημα και το τεράστιο σφάλμα της βιολογίας σήμερα: η τυχαία εμφάνιση της ζωής από τη μη-ζωή, η εξέλιξη ως προϊόν της τύχης, η φυσική επιλογή ως ο μηχανισμός της εξέλιξης, η καταγωγή του ανθρώπου κλπ. 

Κατά τα άλλα, ούτε ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός, ούτε η θεολογία, ούτε η μεταφυσική έχουν καμία ένσταση στην έννοια της εξέλιξης (από το καλό στο καλύτερο).


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το να προσπαθείς να πείσεις τον panadeli ότι η θεωρία του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού είναι επιστημονική θεωρία είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να πείσεις έναν αστροφυσικό ότι το φεγγάρι είναι φτιαγμένο από γραβιέρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2009)

Κοίτα: δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να πείσω κανέναν για τίποτα. Η θεωρία του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού είναι επιστημονική θεωρία με επιστημονική μεθοδολογία. Μπορεί να είναι ακόμα στα σπάργανα, αλλά είναι η μόνη θεωρία αυτή τη στιγμή που στέκει. Ο σκελετός και η βάση του δαρβινισμού έχουν καταρριφθεί, αλλά οι βιολόγοι βρίσκουν κομματάκια που αντιστοιχούν στο ένα εκατομμυριοστό του παζλ και στη συνέχεια γενικεύουν και μιλάνε για το όλον. Άλλωστε, ούτε ο Ντώκινς, ούτε κανείς άλλος δεν έχει ακόμα καταφέρει να εξηγήσει το ανθρώπινο μάτι ή την καμηλοπάρδαλη ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. 

Και να επισημάνω και κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα να αναφέρω παραπάνω: αν επαληθευτεί η θεωρία της πανσπερμίας, τότε θα αναγκαστούμε να αναθεωρήσουμε τις απόψεις μας για τα πιο βασικά ζητήματα της ύπαρξής μας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Γύρω γύρω πάμε και τα ίδια λέμε:

Ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν ερμηνεύει τίποτα. Ούτε η πανσπερμία. Εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι κάπου κάποτε ξεκινήσαμε με μια έτοιμη πολυπλοκότητα. Από το τίποτα ξαφνικά δημιουργήθηκε μια οντότητα που ήξερε να φτιάχνει μάτια; Αν αυτό είναι επιστημονικό, εγώ είμαι η Πετρούλα του μετεωρολογικού δελτίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γύρω γύρω πάμε και τα ίδια λέμε:
> 
> Ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν ερμηνεύει τίποτα. Ούτε η πανσπερμία. Εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι κάπου κάποτε ξεκινήσαμε με μια έτοιμη πολυπλοκότητα. Από το τίποτα ξαφνικά δημιουργήθηκε μια οντότητα που ήξερε να φτιάχνει μάτια; Αν αυτό είναι επιστημονικό, εγώ είμαι η Πετρούλα του μετεωρολογικού δελτίου.



Πολύ φοβάμαι πώς ναι. Γύρω γύρω πάμε. Τον ευφυή σχεδιασμό δεν τον απασχολεί ποιος είναι ο σχεδιαστής. Αλλά *αν *υπάρχει σχεδιαστής. Το ποιος είναι ο σχεδιαστής, είναι το επόμενο βήμα.

Έτσι όπως το θέτεις, μού δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείς τη βιολογία και τον δαρβινισμό για να λύσεις άλλα προβλήματα, τα οποία παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ο φόβος και ο τρόμος των βιολόγων σήμερα. Η ύπαρξη του άλλου (που ενδεχομένως μας έφτιαξε ή που ενδεχομένως έχει βάλει το χεράκι του στη Δημιουργία.)


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2009)

Να πω κι εγώ κάτι που ξέχασα να πω χτες: ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν διδάσκεται στα σχολεία στο μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών. Εκτός αν άλλαξαν και τα βιβλία των θρησκευτικών ΤΟΣΟ πολύ που να διδάσκουν και πράγματα που δεν αποτελούν μερος της διδασκαλίας της ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας. 

Ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός έχει ξεκάθαρη προτεσταντική προέλευση, η καθολική εκκλησία δεν είχε ταχθεί υπέρ του και δηλώνει ότι θεωρεί την εξελικτική θεωρία συμβατή με τη χριστιανική πίστη. Η ορθόδοξη εκκλησία επίσης δεν θεωρεί ασύμβατη με τη χριστιανική θρησκεία την εξέλιξη, ούτε την καταδίκασε. 

Στο σχολείο θυμάμαι ότι οι θεολόγοι μας το είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει: η επιστήμη ερευνά το πώς, η θρησκεία το γιατί.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Η θεωρία του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού είναι επιστημονική θεωρία με επιστημονική μεθοδολογία. Μπορεί να είναι ακόμα στα σπάργανα, αλλά είναι η μόνη θεωρία αυτή τη στιγμή που στέκει.



Αμβρόσιε, θα ήθελα πολύ να μου εξηγήσεις από _πού_ ακριβώς αντλείς τη σιγουρία σου ότι ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός είναι η μόνη θεωρία αυτή τη στιγμή που στέκει.

Για τα υπόλοιπα που λες, ο Ντόκινς έχει γράψει ένα πολύ ωραίο κείμενο ακριβώς για την εξέλιξη του ματιού. Θα το βρω και θα το παραθέσω.

Σε ό,τι αφορά την πανσπερμία, είναι _υπόθεση_ και όχι θεωρία. Πέραν αυτού, είναι μια _μη επαληθεύσιμη_ υπόθεση, διότι πολύ απλά δεν μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω τον χρόνο για να δούμε κατά πόσον η πρώτη μορφή ζωής εμφανίστηκε στη γη από μη ζωή, ή έπεσε από το Διάστημα, σύμφωνα με την πανσπερμία. Μην περιμένεις λοιπόν να επαληθευτεί. Δεν θα επαληθευτεί ποτέ. Ακόμη κι αν βρεθούν ζωντανά βακτήρια σε κάποιον μετεωρίτη, και πάλι αυτό δεν θα αποτελεί απόδειξη ότι πριν από 3.8 δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια έπεσαν στη Γη ζωντανά βακτήρια και ότι από τα εξωγήνια εκείνα βακτήρια ξεκίνησε η ζωή στη Γη. 
Τέλος, η πανσπερμία μιλάει αποκλειστικά και μόνο για την έναρξη της ζωής στη Γη και όχι για την εξέλιξή της στον πλανήτη μας, οπότε είναι ατελής χωρίς τη φυσική επιλογή, τη μόνη θεωρία που εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά την εξέλιξη της ζωής από απλούστερες μορφές σε πολυπλοκότερες. Εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι από το Διάστημα δεν έπεσε μια απλή μορφή ζωής αλλά μια κιβωτός του Νώε με όλα τα είδη που υπάρχουν στον πλανήτη σήμερα μέσα της. 
Η δε σύνδεση που κάνεις μεταξύ της πανσπερμίας και του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού είναι κατ' εμέ εντελώς ακατανόητη. Αν όντως η εξέλιξη της ζωής στη Γη πραγματοποιείται υπό την επίβλεψη ενός υπερβατικού όντος, τότε για ποιο λόγο αυτό να επιλέξει να βομβαρδίσει τη Γη με εξωγήινα βακτήρια, αντί να ξεκινήσει τη ζωή απευθείας στη Γη; 
Εκτός βέβαια αν ήθελε να επαληθεύσει τη ρήση _God works in mysterious ways._


----------



## panadeli (Nov 22, 2009)

SBE said:


> Να πω κι εγω κάτι που ξέχασα να πω χτες: ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν διδάσκεται στα σχολεία στο μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών.



Φυσικά. Κανείς δεν ισχυρίστηκε το αντίθετο.
Στο μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών διδάσκεται ο _δημιουργισμός_.

Να σας πω την αμαρτία μου, αν διδασκόταν επαρκώς η φυσική επιλογή στο πλαίσιο της βιολογίας, δεν θα είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να διδάσκεται και ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός στο πλαίσιο οποιουδήποτε φιλοσοφικού/θεολογικού μαθήματος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Έτσι όπως το θέτεις, μού δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείς τη βιολογία και τον δαρβινισμό για να λύσεις άλλα προβλήματα, τα οποία παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ο φόβος και ο τρόμος των βιολόγων σήμερα. Η ύπαρξη του άλλου (που ενδεχομένως μας έφτιαξε ή που ενδεχομένως έχει βάλει το χεράκι του στη Δημιουργία.)


Να με συγχωρείς, αλλά ο ορθολογιστής δεν φοβάται. Ο ορθολογιστής είναι ολομόναχος με την επιστήμη του. Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να φτιάξει θεούληδες και παραδείσους για να τον φιλοξενήσουν μετά θάνατο,


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2009)

Καλός είναι ο ορθολογισμός, αλλά ας μην πιάσουμε τους παραδείσους και τις κολάσεις. Το ερώτημα που θέτει ο κάθε ορθολογιστής στον εαυτό του (γιατί κι εγώ είμαι ορθολογιστής): είναι αλήθεια;

Panadeli: κάτι έχει πάρει το μάτι μου για τον Ντόκινς και το μάτι, αλλά δεν εξηγεί και πολλά νομίζω. Αλλά αν το βρεις το απόσπασμα καλό θα ήταν.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να με συγχωρείς, αλλά ο ορθολογιστής δεν φοβάται. Ο ορθολογιστής είναι ολομόναχος με την επιστήμη του. Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να φτιάξει θεούληδες και παραδείσους για να τον φιλοξενήσουν μετά θάνατο,


+1.......................


----------



## panadeli (Nov 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> κάτι έχει πάρει το μάτι μου για τον Ντόκινς και το μάτι, αλλά δεν εξηγεί και πολλά νομίζω. Αλλά αν το βρεις το απόσπασμα καλό θα ήταν.



Ο Ντόκινς πραγματεύεται το μάτι σε δύο βιβλία:
Αρχικά, σε πιο θεωρητικό επίπεδο, στον _Τυφλό Ωρολογοποιό,_ όπου καταλαμβάνει το πρώτο μισό του 4ου Κεφαλαίου, και αργότερα, με εκτενείς αναφορές στην ανεξάρτητη εξέλιξη διαφορετικών τύπων ματιών στο ζωικό βασίλειο, στο _Climbing Mount Improbable,_ όπου καταλαμβάνει ολόκληρο το 5ο Κεφάλαιο.
Δυστυχώς, η έκταση και των δύο κειμένων είναι πολύ μεγάλη για να τα αναπαραγάγω εδώ. Το πρώτο είναι γύρω στις 15 σελίδες, ενώ το δεύτερο, μαζί με ορισμένες πολύ όμορφες εικόνες, αγγίζει τις 60. Επιπλέον, το _Climbing Mount Improbable_ δεν το έχω σε ψηφιακή μορφή. Τον _Ωρολογοποιό_ βέβαια τον έχω σε pdf, οπότε θα μπορούσα εύκολα να αναπαραγάγω κάποιο κομμάτι του, αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω τι νόημα έχει να παραθέσω ένα τόσο εκτενές κείμενο. Θέλεις μήπως να στο στείλω με ιμέιλ;

Πάντως προτού αποφανθείς ότι τα κείμενα αυτά δεν εξήγουν και πολλά, καλό θα ήταν να τα διαβάσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 23, 2009)

ΟΚ. Σ' ευχαριστώ Panadeli. Τη θέση του Ντόκινς την γνωρίζω μόνο μέσα από δευτερεύουσες πηγές. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή όταν βρω χρόνο, να την διαβάσω απευθείας. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η απάντηση από το αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο και κάποιους οφαθλμολόγους ότι ο Ντώκινς δεν τα λέει πολύ καλά:
http://creation.com/fibre-optics-in-eye-demolish-atheistic-bad-design-argument


----------



## panadeli (Nov 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τη θέση του Ντόκινς την γνωρίζω μόνο μέσα από δευτερεύουσες πηγές.



Αν οι δευτερεύουσες πηγές είναι σαν αυτή που επισυνάπτεις, τότε καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο έχεις τέτοια γνώμη για τον Ντόκινς. Δεν είναι όμως συνετό να διαμορφώνεις γνώμη για κάποιον μέσα από τη διαστρέβλωση των λεγομένων του από ορκισμένους αντιπάλους του.

Όπλισα τον εαυτό μου με πολλή υπομονή και διάβασα μέχρι τέλους την κριτική που εξαπολύεται στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή απέναντι στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα του Ντόκινς. Έχω διαβάσει και στο παρελθόν παρόμοια κείμενα, και όλα διακρίνονται από το ίδιο απαράλλακτο μοτίβο:
Ξεκινούν παραθέτοντας ένα κείμενο κάποιου εξελικτικού το οποίο έχουν παρερμηνεύσει πλήρως (είτε σκόπιμα είτε λόγω αδυναμίας κατανόησης), κατόπιν εκθέτουν ορισμένα επιχειρήματα που καταρρίπτουν _τη δική τους παρερμηνεία_ για το περιεχόμενο του κειμένου, και κλείνουν θριαμβευτικά θεωρώντας πως επειδή κατέρριψαν τη στρεβλή άποψη που είχαν σχηματίσει για το εξελικτικό επιχείρημα, κατάφεραν να καταρρίψουν το εξελικτικό επιχείρημα!

Τι λέει λοιπόν ο Ντόκινς:
'Any engineer would naturally assume that the photocells would point towards the light, with their wires leading backwards towards the brain. He would laugh at any suggestion that the photocells might point away from the light, with their wires departing on the side nearest the light. Yet this is exactly what happens in all vertebrate retinas. Each photocell is, in effect, wired in backwards, with its wire sticking out on the side nearest the light. The wire has to travel over the surface of the retina to a point where it dives through a hole in the retina (the so-called ‘blind spot’) to join the optic nerve. This means that the light, instead of being granted an unrestricted passage to the photocells, has to pass through a forest of connecting wires, presumably suffering at least some attenuation and distortion (actually, probably not much but, still, it is the principle of the thing that would offend any tidy-minded engineer). I don’t know the exact explanation for this strange state of affairs. The relevant period of evolution is so long ago.'

Από το παραπάνω κείμενο οι συντάκτες της ιστοσελίδας κατάλαβαν ότι ο Ντόκινς λέει πως το μάτι των σπονδυλοζώων _δεν λειτουργεί καλά,_ και για το λόγο αυτό εκθέτουν μια σειρά επιχειρημάτων που εκθειάζουν τη λειτουργικότητα του ματιού των σπονδυλοζώων. Αφού πρώτα ψέγουν τον Ντόκινς ότι χρησιμοποιεί θεολογικό επιχείρημα αντί για εξελικτικό, εξηγούν ότι οι νευρώνες δεν θα μπορούσαν να βρίσκονται πίσω από το μάτι γιατί εκεί βρίσκονται τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία, επισημαίνουν ότι το μάτι των σπονδυλοζώων που έχει τους νευρώνες μπροστά βλέπει καλύτερα από το μάτι του καλαμαριού που έχει τους νευρώνες πίσω, και καταλήγουν λέγοντας ότι η παρουσία των νευρώνων μπροστά από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς δεν είναι και κανένα σοβαρό μειονέκτημα, διότι υπάρχουν τα κύτταρα Μίλερ που συλλέγουν το φως, λειτουργώντας σαν οπτικές ινές -υπονοώντας φαντάζομαι ότι η απώλεια φωτονίων είναι ασήμαντη, κάτι που, όλως παραδόξως, είχε ήδη επισημάνει ο ίδιος ο Ντόκινς! _(actually, probably not much but, still, it is the principle of the thing that would offend any tidy-minded engineer...)_.

Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά, μόνο που ο Ντόκινς δεν είπε πουθένα ότι το μάτι δεν λειτουργεί καλά, ούτε καν υπονόησε κάτι τέτοιο. Αν όντως ήθελε να αναδείξει ότι το μάτι είναι _ατελώς_ σχεδιασμένο, τότε φαντάζομαι θα ανέφερε μερικές από τις πολύ διαδεδομένες παθήσεις του: μυωπία, υπερμετρωπία, αστιγματισμό, στραβισμό, γλαύκωμα, καταρράκτη, πρεσβυωπία κλπ κλπ. Πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω πώς εξηγούν οι ευφυοσχεδιαστές την ύπαρξη της μυωπίας. Θα παραδέχονταν άραγε ότι ο Σχεδιαστής δεν τα έπραξε όλα στην εντέλεια, ή μήπως θα μας έλεγαν "Μακάριοι οι μύωπες" ή ότι "ο Θέος έφτιαξε τη μυωπία για να δοκιμάσει την πίστη μας" ή ίσως το παντός καιρού "Άγνωστες οι βουλές του Κυρίου";

Στα επιχειρήματα των ευφυοσχεδιαστών κρύβονται και δύο ενδιαφέροντα αυτογκόλ:
Αυτογκόλ Νο 1: "Οι νευρώνες δεν θα μπορούσαν να βρίσκονται πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς, διότι πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς βρίσκονται τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία που αιματώνουν το μάτι. Αν βάζαμε τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία μπροστά από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς, τότε δεν θα βλέπαμε καθόλου, για το αίμα είναι αδιαφανές." 
Δηλαδή, άλλο ενδεχόμενο δεν υπάρχει; Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλουμε είτε τα νεύρα είτε τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία μπροστά από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς; Δεν θα μπορούσε ο Σχεδιαστής να προβλέψει χώρο πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς και για τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία και για τα νεύρα; Τι διάολο "ευφυής" Σχεδιαστής είναι;
Αυτογκόλ Νο 2: "Τα καλαμάρια που έχουν τα νεύρα πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς, δεν βλέπουν τόσο καλά όσο τα σπονδυλόζωα."
Δηλαδή το μάτι των καλαμαριών δεν είναι καλά σχεδιασμένο; Ή μήπως ο ευφυής Σχεδιαστής ήθελε τα καλαμάρια να μην βλέπουν καλά; Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, γιατί τέτοια μεροληψία κατά των καλαμαριών;

Ας επανέρθουμε στο αρχικό κείμενο του Ντόκινς. Ο Ντόκινς δεν λέει ότι το μάτι των σπονδυλοζώων είναι άσχημα σχεδιασμένο. Λέει ότι είναι _παράδοξα_ σχεδιασμένο. Ένας σώφρων σχεδιαστής θα φρόντιζε ώστε οι φωτοϋποδοχείς να είναι στραμμένοι προς την πλευρά του φωτός, όχι προς την αντίθετη πλευρά. Τοποθετώντας τους φωτοϋποδοχεις ανάποδα, ο σχεδιαστής θα αναγκαζόταν να εφεύρει κάποιον τρόπο μείωσης της διάχυσης του φωτός, όπως ας πούμε τα κύτταρα Μίλερ, που λειτουργούν σαν οπτικές ίνες. Αν όμως ακολουθούσε την πολύ απλούστερη λύση να στρέψει τους φωτοϋποδοχείς προς το φως, τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν ποτέ να μπει στον κόπο να σχεδιάζει οπτικές ίνες. Το μόνο που θα χρειαζόταν να κάνει θα ήταν να προβλέψει χώρο πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς τόσο για τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία όσο και για τα νεύρα, κάτι που αφενός απαντάται σε ένα σωρό άλλα όργανα του σώματος και αφετέρου είναι πολύ απλούστερο από τον σχεδιασμό οπτικών ινών.

Το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα του Ντόκινς είναι όντως θεολογικό. Αυτό που λέει είναι ότι ένας συνειδητός, ευφυής Σχεδιαστής δεν θα επέλεγε ποτέ έναν τόσο πολύπλοκο και πολυδάπανο τρόπο για να λύσει ένα πρόβλημα, όταν θα μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει μια πολύ απλούστερη εναλλακτική επιλογή. Το υπόλοιπο, εξελικτικό επιχείρημά του δεν διατυπώνεται στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα αλλά σε άλλα σημεία του βιβλίου. Με λίγα λόγια λέει τα εξής: 
Η φυσική επιλογή δεν είναι ένας συνειδητός σχεδιαστής. Η εξέλιξη λαμβάνει χώρα με τη συσσώρευση τροποποιήσεων, οι οποίες αρχικά εμφανίζονται τυχαία και κατόπιν επιλέγονται, _μη τυχαία,_ λόγω των πλεονεκτημάτων που προσδίδουν στους κατόχους τους. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα της σωρευτικής επιλογής -το μάτι του παραδείγματός μας, λόγου χάρη- οφείλει πάντοτε να είναι καλό, ειδάλλως θα είχε εξαφανιστεί προ πολλού. Είναι πολύ πιθανό όμως να διαπιστώσουμε ότι έχει σημαντικές ατέλειες, ή ότι κάποια μάλλον εύκολα προβλήματα φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίστηκαν με παράδοξα περίπλοκους τρόπους. Σχετικά παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πάμπολλα. Μεταξύ άλλων, παράδοξα περίπλοκες είναι οι δομές του εσωτερικού αφτιού, οι διαδρομές των εγκεφαλικών νεύρων και ένα σωρό εμβρυολογικές διεργασίες. Και ας μη μιλήσουμε για ατέλειες... 
Θα επεκταθώ σε επόμενη ευκαιρία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

Εκτός από τις γνώσεις σου, ζηλεύω και το κουράγιο σου.

Οι κύριοι εκείνου του τόπου γράφουν στο «Ποιοι είμαστε»:

The 66 books of the Bible are the written Word of God. The Bible is divinely inspired and inerrant throughout. Its assertions are factually true in all the original autographs. It is the supreme authority, not only in all matters of faith and conduct, but in everything it teaches. Its authority is not limited to spiritual, religious or redemptive themes but includes its assertions in such fields as history and science.
The final guide to the interpretation of Scripture is Scripture itself.
και πάει λέγοντας.

Όταν ξεκινάει κάποιος με αυτό το βάρος στην πλάτη, όσα πανεπιστήμια και να βγάλει, θα δυσκολευτώ να τον πιστέψω ακόμα κι αν προσπαθεί να με πείσει για τον τρόπο παρασκευής της ομελέτας.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 23, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Ας επανέρθουμε στο αρχικό κείμενο του Ντόκινς. Ο Ντόκινς δεν λέει ότι το μάτι των σπονδυλοζώων είναι άσχημα σχεδιασμένο. Λέει ότι είναι _παράδοξα_ σχεδιασμένο. Ένας σώφρων σχεδιαστής θα φρόντιζε ώστε οι φωτοϋποδοχείς να είναι στραμμένοι προς την πλευρά του φωτός, όχι προς την αντίθετη πλευρά. Τοποθετώντας τους φωτοϋποδοχεις ανάποδα, ο σχεδιαστής θα αναγκαζόταν να εφεύρει κάποιον τρόπο μείωσης της διάχυσης του φωτός, όπως ας πούμε τα κύτταρα Μίλερ, που λειτουργούν σαν οπτικές ίνες. Αν όμως ακολουθούσε την πολύ απλούστερη λύση να στρέψει τους φωτοϋποδοχείς προς το φως, τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν ποτέ να μπει στον κόπο να σχεδιάζει οπτικές ίνες. Το μόνο που θα χρειαζόταν να κάνει θα ήταν να προβλέψει χώρο πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς τόσο για τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία όσο και για τα νεύρα, κάτι που αφενός απαντάται σε ένα σωρό άλλα όργανα του σώματος και αφετέρου είναι πολύ απλούστερο από τον σχεδιασμό οπτικών ινών.



Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα! Θεωρεί ότι είναι κακοσχεδιασμένο (τι πάει να πει παράδοξα σχεδιασμένο; ) Ή έστω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι αλλιώς! Καταρχήν, ποιος θα κρίνει το έργο το σχεδιαστή όταν:

1. δεν το καταλαβαίνει πλήρως.
2. δεν μπορεί να επαληθεύσει επιστημονικά την κριτική του. Εν προκειμένω ότι όντως το μάτι θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα με τους φωτοϋποδοχείς προς το φως. 
3. το ανθρώπινο μάτι λειτουργεί εξαιρετικά καλά έτσι όπως είναι.

Όσον αφορά την κριτική σου πάνω στα επιχειρήματα του συγκεκριμένου οφθαλμολόγου, ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω το αυτογκολ πουθενά. Για την ακρίβεια:

1. Αν υπάρχει άλλο ενδεχόμενο για να μπορέσουν να μπουν αιμοφόρα αγγεία, φωτοϋποδοχείς κλπ, θα το μάθουμε όταν αρχίσουμε να φτιάχνουμε ανθρώπινα μάτια from scratch. Κάτι που πάντα μου έκανε εντύπωση με ανθρώπους σαν τον Ντώκινς, είναι η ευκολία με την οποία μιλάνε για κάτι τόσο περίπλοκο όσο το ανθρώπινο μάτι. Δηλαδή, φαντάσου πόσο εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο είναι το μάτι και ο μηχανισμός της όρασης αυτός καθαυτός και πόσο εξαιρετικά περίπλοκος είναι ο οργανισμός που το φιλοξενεί και πόσο εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο είναι το περιβάλλον στο οποίο ζει αυτός ο μηχανισμός. Επίσης, όλοι ξέρουμε πλέον ότι μια απειροελάχιστη αλλαγή σε ένα τόσο περίπλοκο σύστημα όπως είναι το ανθρώπινο σώμα, μπορεί να προκαλέσει φαινόμενα χιονοστιβάδας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι προβλέψιμο το τι θα γινόταν, αν οι φωτϋποδοχείς πήγαιναν αλλού. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, επειδή δεν είμαστε οφθαλμολόγοι, ούτε γιατροί, εγώ προσωπικά δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα με αυτή τη συζήτηση. Αρκεί μόνο να πω ότι το επιχείρημα του Ντόκινς προσωπικά δεν μου λέει απολύτως τίποτα. 

2. Καθόλου αυτογκόλ. Ο ευφυής σχεδιαστής δίνει στα πάντα ακριβώς αυτό που χρειάζονται. Τέλεια αρμονία. Άλλο μάτι δίνει στο γεράκι, άλλο στο καλαμάρι. 

Εγώ στα επιχειρήματα αυτού του ανθρώπου δεν βλέπω καμία λογική. Το αντίθετο. Όπως και να έχει, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. :)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα! Θεωρεί ότι είναι κακοσχεδιασμένο (τι πάει να πει παράδοξα σχεδιασμένο; )



Εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ πού ακριβώς λέει ότι είναι _κακοσχεδιασμένο,_ ή τουλάχιστον από πού συνάγεις εσύ ότι λέει ότι είναι κακοσχεδιασμένο.

Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ λέγοντας _παράδοξα_ σχεδιασμένο, αντικατέστησε το παράδοξα με _παράξενα_. Στο κάτω κάτω, αυτή είναι και η λέξη που χρησιμοποιεί ο Ντόκινς (this _strange_ state of affairs).

Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου που διαφωνούμε. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να συζητάμε. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Eιλικρινά δεν βλέπω το αυτογκολ πουθενά.


Ίσως φταίει που οι φωτοϋποδοχείς σου είναι στραμμένοι αντίθετα προς το φως.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2009)

Εγώ έχω μια απλή απορία: Πού είναι αυτός ο σπουδαίος ευφυής σχεδιαστής όταν σκοτώνονται εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι από ένα τσουνάμι ή όταν μικρά παιδιά πεθαίνουν από φοβερές αρρώστιες ή όταν *στο όνομά του* τρομοκράτες σκοτώνουν χιλιάδες άτομα στους Δίδυμους Πύργους; Ή ο ευφυής σχεδιαστής των Χριστιανών είναι άλλος από των Μουσουλμάνων; 

Δηλαδή, έφτιαξε τον κόσμο πριν από δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια και μετά κάθισε να ξεκουραστεί επ' άπειρον; Άφησε τα πλάσματα που έφτιαξε στη μοίρα τους, να σκοτώνουν το ένα το άλλο ή να πεθαίνουν κατά εκατομμύρια από επιδημίες και σεισμούς και καταποντισμούς; Τα άφησε να πολλαπλασιάζονται και να δημιουργούν υπερπληθυσμό που οδηγεί μαθηματικά στην καταστροφή τους; 

Ε, αν αυτός είναι ευφυής σχεδιασμός, δεν θα ήθελα να δω πώς θα ήταν ο μη ευφυής.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 24, 2009)

Ευφυής είπαν, όχι οτι έχει και καλό after-sales service!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ίσως φταίει που οι φωτοϋποδοχείς σου είναι στραμμένοι αντίθετα προς το φως.



Ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι είμαι καλαμάρι. 



Alexandra said:


> Εγώ έχω μια απλή απορία: Πού είναι αυτός ο σπουδαίος ευφυής σχεδιαστής όταν σκοτώνονται εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι από ένα τσουνάμι ή όταν μικρά παιδιά πεθαίνουν από φοβερές αρρώστιες ή όταν *στο όνομά του* τρομοκράτες σκοτώνουν χιλιάδες άτομα στους Δίδυμους Πύργους; Ή ο ευφυής σχεδιαστής των Χριστιανών είναι άλλος από των Μουσουλμάνων;
> 
> Δηλαδή, έφτιαξε τον κόσμο πριν από δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια και μετά κάθισε να ξεκουραστεί επ' άπειρον; Άφησε τα πλάσματα που έφτιαξε στη μοίρα τους, να σκοτώνουν το ένα το άλλο ή να πεθαίνουν κατά εκατομμύρια από επιδημίες και σεισμούς και καταποντισμούς; Τα άφησε να πολλαπλασιάζονται και να δημιουργούν υπερπληθυσμό που οδηγεί μαθηματικά στην καταστροφή τους;
> 
> Ε, αν αυτός είναι ευφυής σχεδιασμός, δεν θα ήθελα να δω πώς θα ήταν ο μη ευφυής.



Είναι κλασικό το ερώτημά σου. Φυσικά, θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε μια ατέλειωτη συζήτηση, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να μπω σ' αυτή τη διαδικασία. Κάθε θρησκεία και κάθε εσωτερική φιλοσοφία έχει τη δική της απάντηση. Ας μην απορρίπτουμε όμως εκ των προτέρων, επειδή δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς φτάσαμε στη σημερινή κατάσταση. Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η αλήθεια. Εξέλιξη α λα Δαρβίνος ή ευφυής σχεδιασμός; (άλλωστε ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν μιλάει απαραιτήτως για ένα Θεό, αλλά για ένα ανώτερο επίπεδο ευφυίας).


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)

Ποιος Ντοκινς, ποιος Δαρβίνος, ποιος ευφυής σχεδιασμός! Απόγονοι εξωγήινων δεν είμαστε;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Ποιος Ντοκινς, ποιος Δαρβίνος, ποιος ευφυής σχεδιασμός! Απόγονοι εξωγήινων δεν είμαστε;



Το πιστεύεις αυτό, ε; ;)


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)

Είναι που δεν μπορώ να το απορρίψω, επειδή δεν ξέρω πώς φτάσαμε στη σημερινή κατάσταση.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 24, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, σε έχω ξαναρωτήσει και δεν απάντησες. Από πού ακριβώς αντλείς τόση σιγουριά ότι ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Καλή ερώτηση panadeli. Είναι προσωπική πεποίθηση. Αλλά. Υπάρχει ένα *αλλά*! Έχει προηγηθεί η απόρριψη του δαρβινισμού (για τους λόγους που έχω ήδη εξηγήσει).

Όταν όμως μιλάω σε αυτό το νήμα για την αλήθεια, τι εννοώ: εννοώ ότι από τη στιγμή που έχουμε μια θεωρία με τόσα πολλά προβλήματα όσο ο δαρβινισμός, θα ήταν καλό αν είχαμε το μυαλό μας λίγο πιο ανοιχτό. Και αυτό είναι που με ενοχλεί με τους επιστήμονες σήμερα. Λαμβάνοντας αξιωματικά σαν δεδομένο ότι ευφυής σχεδιασμός ίσον Θεός ή εξωγήινοι (!), το απορρίπτουν χωρίς καλά-καλά να το εξετάσουν. Δηλαδή, άνθρωποι σαν τον Ντώκινς έχουν ερευνήσει την πιθανότητα θεωρίες όπως τους intelligent design να έχουν βάση; Και αν ναι, θα μπορούσαν να ερευνηθούν επιστημονικά (όπως συζητήσαμε); Ή λειτουργούν με κίνητρα κάπως προσωπικά; Εικάζω ότι ο Ντώκινς έχει τραβήξει κάποιο ζόρι με τη θρησκεία και γι' αυτό αντιδρά έτσι με βιβλίου τύπου The God Delusion. Όμως ο νους πρέπει να μένει ανοιχτός σε ενδεχόμενα ή να τα έχει απορρίψει για να συγκεντρωθεί σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο, εφόσον πρώτα τα έχει εξετάσει.

Και αυτό εννοούσα όταν απαντώντας στην Αλεξάνδρα είπα "Ας μην απορρίπτουμε όμως εκ των προτέρων, επειδή δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς φτάσαμε στη σημερινή κατάσταση. [...] (άλλωστε ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός δεν μιλάει απαραιτήτως για ένα Θεό, αλλά για ένα ανώτερο επίπεδο ευφυίας)."

Δηλαδή, τα πάντα παίζουν. Το σύμπαν είναι άπειρο. :)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 24, 2009)

Επίκαιρο άρθρο στο tvxs, για τα εκατόν πενήντα χρόνια από την δημοσίευση του έργου «Η καταγωγή των ειδών». Είναι μετάφραση (πολύ πρόχειρη απ' ότι μου φάνηκε) αναδρομικής «συνέντευξης» του Δαρβίνου στο New Scientist, η οποία είναι βασισμένη στην προσωπική αλληλογραφία του πατέρα της εξελικτικής βιολογίας.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 24, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, καταλαβαίνες υποθέτω ότι δεν μπορώ επ' ουδενί να θεωρήσω τις προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις ικανοποιητικό λόγο για την αποδοχή ή την απόρριψη μιας επιστημονικής θεωρίας, όπως επιμένεις να αποκαλείς τον ευφυή σχεδιασμό. Το γιατί απορρίπτεις τη δαρβινική θεωρία δεν το έχω κατανοήσει πλήρως, πέραν του ότι για κάποιο λόγο τη θεωρείς αναπόδεικτη. Ακόμη όμως κι αν δεχτούμε ότι είναι αναπόδεικτη (που βεβαίως δεν είναι -η δαρβινική θεωρία συγκαταλέγεται στις πιο γερά θεμελιωμένες επιστημονικές θεωρίες της εποχής μας), το ίδιο ισχύει -και με το παραπάνω- για τον ευφυή σχεδιασμό. Επομένως, επιλέγεις μια αναπόδεικτη θεωρία έναντι μιας άλλης, λόγω προσωπικών πεποιθήσεων. Να με συγχωρείς, αλλά αυτός δεν είναι καθόλου ασφαλής τρόπος αναζήτησης της αλήθειας.

Τον Ντόκινς και τους άλλους δαρβινιστές τους ψέγεις ότι δεν έχουν ανοικτό μυαλό, διότι αποδέχονται μια θεωρία με τόσο πολλά προβλήματα (τα οποία όλως τυχαίως βλέπουν μόνο οι δημιουργιστές και τα τέκνα τους, οι ευφυοσχεδιαστές), και διότι απορρίπτουν την εναλλακτική της θεωρία χωρίς να την καλοεξετάσουν. Όμως οι εξελικτικοί ούτε αποδέχονται τον δαρβινισμό ούτε απορρίπτουν τον ευφυή σχεδιασμό λόγω προσωπικών πεποιθήσεων. Αποδέχονται τον δαρβινισμό λόγω της πληθώρας των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων που τον στηρίζουν, και απορρίπτουν τον ευφυή σχεδιασμό λόγω της πλήρους απουσίας σχετικών αποδεικτικών στοιχείων.

Την ίδια ώρα εσύ απορρίπτεις τον Ντόκινς χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει κανένα βιβλίο του, και είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι απορρίπτεις τη δαρβινική θεωρία χωρίς να την έχεις κατανοήσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Φίλε Panadeli, 

τα έχουμε συζητήσει επανειλημμένως σε πάρα πολλά νήματα. Και σε όλα αυτά τα νήματα σου έχω τεκμηριώσει σαφέστατα τους λόγους. Τώρα, δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να κάτσω να γράψω δοκίμιο πάνω σε όλα αυτά και δεν έχει και σημασία. Οι προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις που σού ανέφερα παραπάνω σχηματίστηκαν μετά από προσεκτική έρευνα και σκέψη πάνω στα δαρβινικά. Κάπου αλλού, όταν αναφέρθηκα στον ευφυή σχεδιασμό μόνο που δεν με δείρανε. 

Ίσως όταν βρω χρόνο και αντέχω, να καθίσω να σου εξηγήσω αναλυτικά σε ένα μόνο ποστ γιατί έχω πρόβλημα με τον δαρβινισμό. Αλήθεια, πού είναι οι υπόλοιποι αντιδαρβινιστές Λεξιλόγοι ; (αν μπορούμε να τους χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι) :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 25, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια, πού είναι οι υπόλοιποι αντιδαρβινιστές Λεξιλόγοι ; (αν μπορούμε να τους χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι) :)



Θα τους πήρε κάνας ιπτάμενος δίσκος.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 25, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Θα τους πήρε κάνας ιπτάμενος δίσκος.



Των Cylon;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 27, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Στα επιχειρήματα των ευφυοσχεδιαστών κρύβονται και δύο ενδιαφέροντα αυτογκόλ:
> Αυτογκόλ Νο 1: "Οι νευρώνες δεν θα μπορούσαν να βρίσκονται πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς, διότι πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς βρίσκονται τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία που αιματώνουν το μάτι. Αν βάζαμε τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία μπροστά από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς, τότε δεν θα βλέπαμε καθόλου, για το αίμα είναι αδιαφανές."
> Δηλαδή, άλλο ενδεχόμενο δεν υπάρχει; Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλουμε είτε τα νεύρα είτε τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία μπροστά από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς; Δεν θα μπορούσε ο Σχεδιαστής να προβλέψει χώρο πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς και για τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία και για τα νεύρα; Τι διάολο "ευφυής" Σχεδιαστής είναι;
> Αυτογκόλ Νο 2: "Τα καλαμάρια που έχουν τα νεύρα πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς, δεν βλέπουν τόσο καλά όσο τα σπονδυλόζωα."
> Δηλαδή το μάτι των καλαμαριών δεν είναι καλά σχεδιασμένο; Ή μήπως ο ευφυής Σχεδιαστής ήθελε τα καλαμάρια να μην βλέπουν καλά; Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, γιατί τέτοια μεροληψία κατά των καλαμαριών;




Θέλω να πω δυο λόγια παραπάνω σχετικά μ' αυτό, γιατί έτσι όπως το ξαναβλέπω ίσως φαίνεται ότι απλά κάνω πνεύμα. Να διευκρινίσω ότι στόχος μου δεν είναι να πείσω τον Αμβρόσιο, ο οποίος έχει τις θέσεις του και είναι σεβαστές, αλλά να δείξω σε κάθε τυχόν αναγνώστη του νήματος ότι εδώ υπάρχουν δύο σοβαρά επιχειρήματα, και όχι δυο απλές εξυπνάδες.

Καταρχάς τι εννοώ λέγοντας αυτογκόλ. Εννοώ ότι, άθελά τους, οι συντάκτες της ιστοσελίδας μάς αποκάλυψαν δύο σοβαρές αδυναμίες της θεωρίας τους. (Η οποία σημειωτέον είναι ο δημιουργισμός και όχι ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός, όπως φαίνεται καθαρά από το λινκ με τις θέσεις τους, που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ. Όχι βέβαια ότι έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία, γιατί η ουσία των δύο θεωριών είναι ίδια, αν και οι αδυναμίες του δημιουργισμού είναι ακόμα πιο τρανταχτές.) 

Στο πρώτο αυτογκόλ λοιπόν. Οι δημιουργιστές εδώ παραδέχονται δύο πράγματα που κάθε δημιουργιστής που σέβεται τον εαυτό του οφείλει να μην παραδεχτεί ποτέ. 
Πρώτον, παραδέχονται καθαρά ότι ο Δημιουργός δεν είναι το παντοδύναμο ον ανώτερης ευφυίας που σαφέστατα υπαινίσεται η θεωρία τους. Θέτοντας στον Δημιουργό όρια του στυλ: "το ανθρώπινο μάτι δεν θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει παρά μόνο έτσι όπως είναι σχεδιασμένο" (στην ουσία δηλαδή λέγοντας "υπάρχει ένας μόνο τρόπος να σχεδιάσει κανείς ένα ανθρώπινο μάτι"), μας εμφανίζουν έναν Δημιουργό δέσμιο του φυσικού κόσμου, δέσμιο της ίδιας της Δημιουργίας του. Ο Δημιουργός όμως προϋπάρχει του φυσικού κόσμου, έτσι δεν είναι; Και είναι και παντοδύναμος, οπότε θα μπορούσε δημιουργήσει ό,τι ήθελε όπως αυτός ήθελε, σωστά; Δεν μπορεί να εμφανίζεται ο Δημιουργός δέσμιος του δημιουργήματός του. Δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου στο προφίλ του.
Δεύτερον, στρέφοντας τη συζήτηση στην αδυναμία αλλαγής της ανατομίας του ανθρώπινου ματιού λόγω των περιορισμών που θέτει ο σχεδιασμός του (ότι έχει τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία πίσω από τους φωτοϋποδοχείς κλπ), βάζουν τον Δημιουργό προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων. Με άλλα λόγια, εμφανίζουν το μάτι να προϋπάρχει του Δημιουργού! Δεν μας παρουσιάζουν τον Δημιουργό στο σχεδιαστήριο, να συλλογιέται πώς θα σχεδιάσει ένα ανθρώπινο μάτι form scratch. Μας τον παρουσιάζουν να παρατηρεί ένα έτοιμο ανθρώπινο μάτι, και να λέει ότι _δεδομένου του βασικού σχεδίου του,_ η ανατομία του ματιού δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει. 
Παραδόξως, παρόμοιο ήταν το επιχείρημα του ίδιου του Ντόκινς γύρω από την αδυναμία της φυσικής επιλογής να αλλάξει τη βασική ανατομία του ματιού των σπονδυλοζώων (στην επόμενη σελίδα από το απόσπασμα που παραθέτουν οι δημιουργιστές). Ο Ντόκινς βέβαια δεν λέει ότι το μάτι δεν θα _μπορούσε_ να αλλάξει, πιθανολογεί όμως ότι οι ενδιάμεσες μορφές θα έβλεπαν χειρότερα από εκείνες με τους ανάποδους φωτοϋποδοχείς, οπότε δεν θα _συνέφερε_ βραχυπρόθεσμα να γίνει η αλλαγή. Τα ενδιάμεσα άτομα δεν θα άντεχαν τον ανταγωνισμό. Μακροπρόθεσμα βέβαια θα συνέφερε, όμως η φυσική επιλογή είναι τυφλή ως προς το μέλλον, οπότε η αλλαγή δεν έγινε ποτέ.
Με τον Δημιουργό λοιπόν να εμφανίζεται δέσμιος της Δημιουργίας του, και μάλιστα με το μάτι να μοιάζει να προϋπάρχει του Δημιουργού, νομίζω ότι μπορώ ασφαλώς να μιλάω για αυτογκόλ. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, είναι διπλό αυτογκόλ.

Το δεύτερο αυτογκόλ είναι μάλλον λιγότερο σημαντικό από το πρώτο. Η παραδοχή όμως ότι τα καλαμάρια δεν βλέπουν τόσο καλά όσο τα σπονδυλόζωα αναιρεί μια κρίσιμη παραδοχή των δημιουργιστών, ότι ο Δημιουργός σχεδιάσε τα πάντα στην εντέλεια, και άρα ότι η Δημιουργία είναι από κάθε άποψη τέλεια. Παραδεχόμενος όμως ότι τα καλαμάρια δεν βλέπουν τόσο καλά όσο τα σπονδυλόζωα, δέχεσαι πολύ απλά ότι τα καλαμάρια _θα μπορούσαν να βλέπουν καλύτερα απ' ό,τι βλέπουν_. (Το ίδιο ισχύει βέβαια και για τα γεράκια και για κάθε έμβιο ον στον πλανήτη.) Πώς όμως ο τέλειος Δημιουργός συμβιβάζεται με μια Δημιουργία που δεν είναι τέλεια; 
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα θέτουν και οι παθήσεις του ανθρώπινου ματιού. Πώς εξηγούν οι Δημιουργιστές την ύπαρξη μυωπίας ή αστιγματισμού; Δεν έφτιαξε ο Δημιουργός το σούπερ ντούπερ φοβερό μάτι να χαρίσει στο τελειότερο δημιούργημά του, τον Άνθρωπο; Με 5 βαθμούς μυωπίας το ανθρώπινο μάτι δεν βλέπει καθόλου καλά, πόσο μάλλον με προχωρημένο καταρράκτη...
Τα καλαμάρια και τα χταπόδια λοιπόν, όπως και οι μύωπες και οι πάσχοντες από καταρράκτη, πρέπει να έχουν παράπονα από τον Δημιουργό τους, ο οποίος φαίνεται να τους ξέχασε στην κατά τα άλλα τέλεια Δημιουργία του. Εκτός αν οι δημιουργιστές _δεν_ ισχυρίζονται ότι η Δημιουργία είναι τέλεια (και κατ' επέκτασιν ούτε ο Δημιουργός της). Αν όμως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, τότε οφείλουν να μας το πουν απερίφραστα και να αφήσουν κατά μέρος τις υποδηλούμενες αναφορές στον τέλειο Δημιουργό, που τα πάντα εν σοφία εποίησε.


----------

